
Git-powered wikis improved - GitHub - obilgic
https://github.com/blog/774-git-powered-wikis-improved
======
jburwell
A good step in the right direction. I look forward to similar treatment to the
ticket system to provide real workflow and field customization would shore up
one of the largest gaps in their product. If they combined distributed version
control, tickets, wiki, and HTML5 offline browser capabilities, Github would
be close to the perfect CM tool.

~~~
obilgic
New ticket system is what github needs for sure.

~~~
jonursenbach
Agreed. The lack of a decent issue system is the one thing keeping from us
being 100% on GitHub.

~~~
ra
Same for us.

It's just a little bit too simple to be useful for anything but a solo
project.

~~~
evanrmurphy
For a solo project though, the simplicity is really refreshing.

~~~
steveklabnik
Yes, this for sure.

Issues isn't perfect. I dislike the way that the AJAX-y elements work, there's
no "read all" button, sometimes I have problems setting colors and such,
there's no way to attach a pull request to an existing Issue... but seriously,
if I have to use something as complicated as Mantis or Rally to manage
tickets, I just won't do it.

------
bootload
noticed Gollum supports Pod ~ <http://perldoc.perl.org/perlpod.html> as a
markup language. Didn't know that ruby supported a perl interface so I had a
poke around wondering how and via gollum found this in github _markup tree_ ~
[https://github.com/github/markup/blob/master/lib/github/mark...](https://github.com/github/markup/blob/master/lib/github/markups.rb)

    
    
        # pod2html is nice enough to generate a 
        # full-on HTML document for us,
        # so we return the favor by ripping out the good parts.
        # Any block passed to `command` will be handed 
        # the command's STDOUT for post processing.
        command("/usr/bin/env perl -MPod::Simple::HTML -e  Pod::Simple::HTML::go", /pod/) do |rendered|
           if rendered =~ /<!-- start doc -->\s*(.+)\s*<!-- end doc -->/mi
             $1
           end
        end

------
swah
Ok, that was much easier than installing Mediawiki!

    
    
      sudo gem install gollum rdiscount # gollum + markdown support
      cd mywiki
      git init
      gollum
    

and you're rolling.

------
swah
Do you guys also feel like the Github folks always deliver geratly designed
web pages?

